# Ventilated Livefood Containers



## Intriguiedbylocust (Mar 20, 2015)

@*****, if this is in the wrong section please move/delete.

Hello, new member to posting, but been browsing this site for months.

I've seen a few posts regarding this. I my self been a breeder to my local area(sorry i don't do postal orders as of yet) have found that i need containers.
At times lots of them.

So To all those people out there that need live food containers, i want to do some research, that could in turn help us all out. 
Even if you don't need them that often anyone is welcome to answer this;

1) How many would you buy at a time?
2) How much would you pay per box+lid

Thanks for your time, and no silly answers please


----------



## Intriguiedbylocust (Mar 20, 2015)

i've seen these go for 30p+each online. 

I may be able to get them cheaper than that - providing this post show enough interest - if i do i will post prices. 

I've been quoted by a few LTD companies. The Min amount i can have is far too much for me alone(10,000)

If this post shows alot of interest i will certainly think about buying the minimum order - just don't want to be left with a bulk buy of containers, i can't get rid of.


----------

